# Suche Lösungen für 2 SAFE_MODE Probleme



## gigagon (16. August 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Server-Profis,

ich bräuchte unbedingt mal einen Rat zu folgenden zwei Fehlern:


> Warning: putenv() [function.putenv]: Safe Mode warning: Cannot set environment variable 'TMPDIR' - it's not in the allowed list in /var/www/vhosts/united-warlords.de/httpdocs/system/initialize.php on line 2
> 
> Warning: realpath() [function.realpath]: SAFE MODE Restriction in effect. The script whose uid is 10001 is not allowed to access /tmp owned by uid 0 in /var/www/vhosts/united-warlords.de/httpdocs/smhcheck.php on line 69



Ich habe schon ca. 2 Tage lang danach gegoogelt aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Die Fehler treten auf einem V-Server auf, komme also an alle Dateien, wie php.ini usw. Habe auch SSH Zugriff.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer nur den Ratschlag gefunden den Safe Mode auszuschalten. Habe aber mal gehört, dass das ein Sicherheitsfuture ist und ich möchte es nicht einfach deaktivieren. (Wäre natürlich der einfachste Weg, aber ich schalte ja auch nicht meine FireWall zu hause einfach aus, wenn ein Programm nicht ins I-Net kommt.)

Bei meiner Suche habe ich folgende Einstellungen entdeckt:

```
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars = PHP_
safe_mode_exec_dir =
```

(Erklärung zur PHP.ini)

Können mir diese Einstellungen weiterhelfen?
Wenn ja, was müsste ich dort eintragen oder erweitern?

Irgendwie blicke ich das noch nicht so ganz, wäre sehr cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## gigagon (25. August 2010)

Schade, hat keiner eine Idee?
Ich war die letzten Tage auf derm GamesCom und konnte deshalb nicht so viel testen, habe mir aber folgendes Thema durchgelesen. Leider wurde das Problem zwar gelöst, aber es ist nicht erkentlich, wie.


----------

